# Got in an accident and enterprise wont take out of state debit card



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Was rear ended by a pick up truck last night. I was goin 65 on cruise control, truck mustve been going close somewhere around 100. Rearended and side swiped me. Car rolled over once or twice and i spun off the road some how landing on all four wheels. Truck nowhere to be found after i kicked out window to get out of the car.

Tried to rent a car earlier today and enterprise wont take out of state debit card. How do i get a credit card fast? I am renting a uhaul right now. $140 for two days -_-.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> How do i get a credit card fast?


Do they take Apple Pay?

amex allows you to use the card ASAP even when you haven't received the card yet, because you can add it to Apple Pay (I did this for mine). I'm sure it's same for google pay or whatever the android is called if you're non-Apple.

That's the fastest if everything aligns.

bc applying for cc, there's a 50/50 you are approved right away and you get the 7-10 msg. If you're approved right away, it's still 2 business day minimum turnaround (account to be established, card printed and then overnighted) and if you have to call to get approve, I guess once approved you can ask them to expedite.

eta, I'm glad you're ok (sounds like you're ok except for the damages).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Checkout the local rent a wreck companies. Older model cars for rent and those smaller companies often take Pay Pal or other methods of payment. Alternately you could check out Turo or Driveshare by Hagerty.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I would of had my auto insurance cover the rental.....when my car got murked, progressive not only paid for it, but actually booked the rental....


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Car rolled over once or twice and i spun off the road some how landing on all four wheels. Truck nowhere to be found after i kicked out window to get out of the car.


I hate that when my car rolls over a few times and I have to kick the window out ..gets my superman suit all dirty

:laugh:

Shouldn't you be in the Hospital ..you know, being checked out for concussion, broken ribs, broken arms ,xrays and blood transfusions and have an underwear change :biggrin:


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Go to your doctor and get checked.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This one time i didn't realize i had been shot until i passed out.

Adrenalin can hide injuries.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Was rear ended by a pick up truck last night. I was goin 65 on cruise control, truck mustve been going close somewhere around 100. Rearended and side swiped me. Car rolled over once or twice and i spun off the road some how landing on all four wheels. Truck nowhere to be found after i kicked out window to get out of the car.
> 
> Tried to rent a car earlier today and enterprise wont take out of state debit card. How do i get a credit card fast? I am renting a uhaul right now. $140 for two days -_-.


you lead an exciting life Action Jackson

100mph truck impact, Flipping cars, kicking out windows
U mention once you were held at gun point and car stolen.
U wrote of being deactivated by both uber and Lyft.
Doordash Deactivation when accused of property damage.
My favorite
Your bank was closed because of fraudulent activity when u traded
Bitcoins.

You are a movie sequel
"Stuber 2" the life and times of @Brokenglass400


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Some people just have bad days.......


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Some people just have bad days.......


Or in this case, Bad Decades


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Was that a nightmare or fantasy? Did you get the pax out or you totally forgot about it?

No witness, no police report? You did not call 911 and no ambulance? 

What a great my road hero. Now you complain you don't have a credit card that your rental agent demands.

Curiosly, what do you get a Uhail for? doing Eat? or UberX? You should not do any drving now, go apply for Uber/Lyft rider acct. That's what Uber/Lyft for ppl like you in this situation. They have more liberal credit policy, we believe.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

[WhenQUOTE="ntcindetroit, post: 6470493, member: 99087"]
Was that a nightmare or fantasy? Did you get the pax out or you totally forgot about it?

No witness, no police report? You did not call 911 and no ambulance?

What a great my road hero. Now you complain you don't have a credit card that your rental agent demands.

Curiosly, what do you get a Uhail for? doing Eat? or UberX? You should not do any drving now, go apply for Uber/Lyft rider acct. That's what Uber/Lyft for ppl like you in this situation. They have more liberal credit policy, we believe.
[/QUOTE]
I wasnt doing rideshare or food delivery mr dense. Some people drive, ya know, to get places?



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This one time i didn't realize i had been shot until i passed out.
> 
> Adrenalin can hide injuries.


This is true. But luckily for me, two days later I wole up with a sore neck.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

dauction said:


> I hate that when my car rolls over a few times and I have to kick the window out ..gets my superman suit all dirty
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Shouldn't you be in the Hospital ..you know, being checked out for concussion, broken ribs, broken arms ,xrays and blood transfusions and have an underwear change :biggrin:


Yeah but other than a sore neck. I am not hurt. The police who showed up to the scene made that decision...


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> Was that a nightmare or fantasy? Did you get the pax out or you totally forgot about it?
> 
> No witness, no police report? You did not call 911 and no ambulance?
> 
> ...


I was gonna go down this road, too, but figured I'd leave it up to someone else.

That's a pretty wild and crazy (and unbelievable) story. Rear-ended by a vehicle traveling 100mph while own vehicle moving at 65mph...impact was so devastating, it caused own vehicle to not only spin multiple times, but roll over...and the at-fault vehicle made it out of that sort of collision without so much as a blown tire to force them to stop?

...No call to police? Just crawled out of your vehicle and got a ride home?

Gonna need some tall boots to wade through this story.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> View attachment 501597


What was your blood Alcohol level?
Doping?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I was gonna go down this road, too, but figured I'd leave it up to someone else.
> 
> That's a pretty wild and crazy (and unbelievable) story. Rear-ended by a vehicle traveling 100mph while own vehicle moving at 65mph...impact was so devastating, it caused own vehicle to not only spin multiple times, but roll over...and the at-fault vehicle made it out of that sort of collision without so much as a blown tire to force them to stop?
> 
> ...


When did i say i didnt call the police?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

A little Duct Tape and she will be back on the road.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Do they take Apple Pay?
> 
> amex allows you to use the card ASAP even when you haven't received the card yet, because you can add it to Apple Pay (I did this for mine). I'm sure it's same for google pay or whatever the android is called if you're non-Apple.
> 
> ...


Dam i dont know then. I applied for paypal credit this year and got denied. Maybe i can have family member rent car out for me?


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

I've seen this movie. Planes Trains Automobiles?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Dam i dont know then. I applied for paypal credit this year and got denied. Maybe i can have family member rent car out for me?


I can't imagine anyone related to you, knowing your _luck_ with vehicles, would be willing to take the financial risk of renting a car for you to drive.

About the only thing left to happen to you while driving a car is to get stuck in the crossfire of two warring drug cartels, and an RPG flies through your back windows enroute to hit its intended target, and the flame from its solid-fuel propulsion sets your car interior on fire.

Imagine trying to explain that to the rental car company, when you could easily just admit up front you were smoking in the car, dropped your lit butt on the carpet and in a panic to put it out quickly with a liquid, you grabbed your bottle of 80% alcohol hand sanitizer instead of water. Oops.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I can't imagine anyone related to you, knowing your _luck_ with vehicles, would be willing to take the financial risk of renting a car for you to drive.
> 
> About the only thing left to happen to you while driving a car is to get stuck in the crossfire of two warring drug cartels, and an RPG flies through your back windows enroute to hit its intended target, and the flame from its solid-fuel propulsion sets your car interior on fire.


&#128514; i dont blame you for feeling that way.



UberChiefPIT said:


> I can't imagine anyone related to you, knowing your _luck_ with vehicles, would be willing to take the financial risk of renting a car for you to drive.
> 
> About the only thing left to happen to you while driving a car is to get stuck in the crossfire of two warring drug cartels, and an RPG flies through your back windows enroute to hit its intended target, and the flame from its solid-fuel propulsion sets your car interior on fire.


&#128514; i dont blame you for feeling that way.



UberChiefPIT said:


> I can't imagine anyone related to you, knowing your _luck_ with vehicles, would be willing to take the financial risk of renting a car for you to drive.
> 
> About the only thing left to happen to you while driving a car is to get stuck in the crossfire of two warring drug cartels, and an RPG flies through your back windows enroute to hit its intended target, and the flame from its solid-fuel propulsion sets your car interior on fire.
> 
> Imagine trying to explain that to the rental car company, when you could easily just admit up front you were smoking in the car, dropped your lit butt on the carpet and in a panic to put it out quickly with a liquid, you grabbed your bottle of 80% alcohol hand sanitizer instead of water. Oops.


And i just read the last part. You are ******ed to think i was intoxicated. I would be in jail right now.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Try Avis or Alamo. I have rented with a debit card from both.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Ignore the hate.
> 
> Some people want to take your bad situation and make it worse. I have one of these lowlifes myself. After what you've been through you don't need that added aggravation.


Thank you &#128591;


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Was rear ended by a pick up truck last night. I was goin 65 on cruise control, truck mustve been going close somewhere around 100. Rearended and side swiped me. Car rolled over once or twice and i spun off the road some how landing on all four wheels. Truck nowhere to be found after i kicked out window to get out of the car.
> 
> Tried to rent a car earlier today and enterprise wont take out of state debit card. How do i get a credit card fast? I am renting a uhaul right now. $140 for two days -_-.


Always have a front and rear dashcam.. I noticed drivers around me will change their driving behavior because they getting recorded. They will not tailgate me or significantly drive slower...

In Russia or Asia, everyone has a dashcam... You are putting yourself in a dumb position if you dont have one.
In America, less than 1% driver have dashcam..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I believe the story about the accident. I was hit on the highway by a car going 100mph in June. But I've never heard of an "out of state" debit card. I have a Wells Fargo debit card and I can use it anywhere in the world.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I believe the story about the accident. I was hit on the highway by a car going 100mph in June. But I've never heard of an "out of state" debit card. I have a Wells Fargo debit card and I can use it anywhere in the world.


Not at enterprise in indiana and kentucky you can't. Unless youre an instate resident.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I believe the story about the accident. I was hit on the highway by a car going 100mph in June. But I've never heard of an "out of state" debit card. I have a Wells Fargo debit card and I can use it anywhere in the world.


From my experience in banking, pple come in all the time wanting to apply for cc for the exact same reason as Op states, not sure about out of state but just being a debit card-it's not accepted for some reason for most major companies.

And again, @Brokenglass400 , I'm glad you're okay (pictures look horrific) and i didn't see your other reply thanks to Josh's derailment... but if a family member is willing to apply and help out, that might be an alternative as well.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That's a pretty wild and crazy (and unbelievable) story. Rear-ended by a vehicle traveling 100mph while own vehicle moving at 65mph...impact was so devastating, it caused own vehicle to not only spin multiple times, but roll over...and the at-fault vehicle made it out of that sort of collision without so much as a blown tire to force them to stop?


Photo taken from news video of a Tahoe on its side after being rammed twice deliberately by a drunk driver in another full size SUV. The sheriff's sergeant was trapped in the vehicle, but was able to call dispatch with a vehicle description and direction of travel of the suspect, who drove several miles during a high speed pursuit before crashing. The initial crash was between vehicles of similar size. I imagine a pickup might show some front end damage in the incident the OP described, but could easily be still drivable.
on a side note, the suspect had been arrested twice within the last month for evading during pursuits, but released due to Covid19 conditions and protocols at the jail. This time he's there on assault with a deadly weapon. Could have been attempted murder on a police officer.



sellkatsell44 said:


> dude is new and has already 161 posts. Needs to get a life and stop hating. Next thing you know he's gonna be celebrating 1000 posts after being here only for a month (hint hint, he's been here as of Tuesday).


*Brokenglass400 looks like he's been a member since July 2017*
Active Member · From Miami
Joined Jul 2, 2017


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I wasn't aware of the OP's past stories, but having read of something similar happening recently to @Coachman,
I'm taking this one at face value. Add to that the fact that I'm in California, where COVID-19 has led a lot of drivers to believe we have no speed limits, not to mention frequent carjackings involving weapons.:laugh:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Did some say cookies?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Reread the thread. Sellcats was not talking about me she was referring to Josh...


I apologize. I did go back and read it again. Sometimes there's so much off topic chatter and bs in threads that this old duffer gets confused.:thumbdown::biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Thank you &#128591;


Want to clarify that I actually like @2JoshH Very much, a lot. To me he is a great person. Thats my feelings and others don't have to agree because im sure they have a different experience &#128517;

Just ive gone through my own shit lately where it feels like so many bad things are happening at once, this includes the california fires being close.

These situations can be so stressful on a person looking at the picture of your crash. Last thing you need is more stress to pile on. Hopefully everything works out for you.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Like how the hell did I ever get banned in the past?
Jesus hahahaha
WOW


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Did some say cookies?


moi


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Cereal Killer said:


> I've seen this movie. Planes Trains Automobiles?


I'd try renting the car with shower curtain rings!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Was rear ended by a pick up truck last night. I was goin 65 on cruise control, truck mustve been going close somewhere around 100. Rearended and side swiped me. Car rolled over once or twice and i spun off the road some how landing on all four wheels. Truck nowhere to be found after i kicked out window to get out of the car.
> 
> Tried to rent a car earlier today and enterprise wont take out of state debit card. How do i get a credit card fast? I am renting a uhaul right now. $140 for two days -_-.


It's a friggin DEBIT card...it's like cash. The debit card doesn't say what state you are from....what's the real story?



Coachman said:


> But I've never heard of an "out of state" debit card.


That's because it doesn't exist.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'd try renting the car with shower curtain rings!


Classic Movie &#127909; "YOU'RE GOING THE WRONG WAY‼"
and Tommy Boy 
"Dale" would've made a great Uber driver


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> But I've never heard of an "out of state" debit card.


That's because it doesn't exist.



Brokenglass400 said:


> Not at enterprise in indiana and kentucky you can't. Unless youre an instate resident.


Hint: when the guy behind the counter says " debit or credit?" Next time say CREDIT.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> It's a friggin DEBIT card...it's like cash. The debit card doesn't say what state you are from....what's the real story?
> 
> 
> Troll is just another name for someone calling out your BS.
> ...


Renting cars is different. This is a real thing. Car companies are very strict on what they accept for compensation for the vehicle. This happens all around the world. I have had this battle in SA, Egypt, Australia and England. Most do not even take Debit card as payment. Credit cards are required!

Reason. Debit cards are associated with actual bank accounts and their viability. You can have $1,000 or $10,000 in your associated account and then rent the car and close the account in 5 minutes. Bank accounts are easy to come by and fake. Credit cards are associated with a banks view of the card holder and while they can be canceled it holds the card holder liable for fraud as well.

ATM cards are temporary.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Renting cars is different. This is a real thing. Car companies are very strict on what they accept for compensation for the vehicle. This happens all around the world. I have had this battle in SA, Egypt, Australia and England. Most do not even take Debit card as payment. Credit cards are required!
> 
> Reason. Debit cards are associated with actual bank accounts and their viability. You can have $1,000 or $10,000 in your associated account and then rent the car and close the account in 5 minutes. Bank accounts are easy to come by and fake. Credit cards are associated with a banks view of the card holder and while they can be canceled it holds the card holder liable for fraud as well.
> 
> ATM cards are temporary.


Got it....you're right. It has nothing to do with an "out of state" card, they just don't accept debit cards...period.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> Got it....you're right. It has nothing to do with an "out of state" card, they just don't accept debit cards...period.


LOl so you are new to me:

I love to make everyone wrong_._
You can pay with a debit card, but you need a credit card to rent. Once the rental is over you can pay any damn ways you please.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

If you don't have ONE credit card - then you made some really bad decisions for a very long time...


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> That's because it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> Hint: when the guy behind the counter says " debit or credit?" Next time say CREDIT.


Wow hmm i wish i wouldve thought of that. Great idea Einstein!!! Not


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

BigBadDriver said:


> If you don't have ONE credit card - then you made some really bad decisions for a very long time...


Will disagree on this post. You don't need a credit card to get through life.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Will disagree on this post. You don't need a credit card to get through life.


All you really need to get through life is a little food, water and shelter.

Some people aspire to a bit more.

You do you!!!


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Will disagree on this post. You don't need a credit card to get through life.


Tell that 2 the hotel front desk.
Most folk like me, show up with prepaid reservations from Hotels.com app.
However, hotel still requires your CC run for "incidentals" ie If u go Rock Star on the room and mini bar $20 macadamia nuts and $9 mini coke.&#129318;‍♂

Saw the "scene" first hand recently, Pre paid guest was going Nutz,
Didn't have a CC. Desk clerk calmly called security. Bye Bye &#128075;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can't speak from experience but I subscribe to talesfromthefront desk on reddit and quick goggle search shows^

I always use cc.
I suppose those who are absolutely sure have first hand experience.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> Tell that the hotel front desk.
> Most folk like me, show up with prepaid reservations from Hotels.com app.
> However, hotel still requires your CC run for "incidentals" ie If u go Rock Star on the room and mini bar $20 macadamia nuts and $9 mini coke.&#129318;‍♂
> 
> ...


Now, now, now: stop projecting. @W00dbutcher has no need for: airline tickets, hotel rooms, rental cars, signing a lease for an apartment, a home mortgage, etc. You can't do any of those things without a CC or credit history.

No big deal when you live in a cardboard box...


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Did you get the pax out or you totally forgot about it?


What is Uber's stance on this? Do highly rated drivers also kick out the window for their pax, or is it acceptable to expect the pax to do that for himself? I want to be prepared.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm confident most 4 & 5 star hotels require a cc 
even with a prepaid App Rez. 
Motels May be different since they cater to the
Socioeconomic crowd with challenging 
or no credit histories after prison release.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Renting cars is different. This is a real thing. Car companies are very strict on what they accept for compensation for the vehicle. This happens all around the world. I have had this battle in SA, Egypt, Australia and England. Most do not even take Debit card as payment. Credit cards are required!
> 
> Reason. Debit cards are associated with actual bank accounts and their viability. You can have $1,000 or $10,000 in your associated account and then rent the car and close the account in 5 minutes. Bank accounts are easy to come by and fake. Credit cards are associated with a banks view of the card holder and while they can be canceled it holds the card holder liable for fraud as well.
> 
> ATM cards are temporary.


Sorry to hijack the thread. Thanks! Now I have an answer to the question that I always wanted to ask.

Can I ask a question? Is cashier's cheque the king? When I used my credit card issued by a foreign bank (I was new to the US at that time) for the purchase of my first car, the bank almost instantly sent me a message saying that the card was locked because of a suspicious transaction LOL A perk of that card is $0 overseas transaction fee and the balance could be paid in full by the linked checking account so I thought why not...

Walking out from the dealer with embarrassment, I went for plan B. After 2 weeks of back and forth communication with the bank due to the time difference, they have wired the funds I needed to my Chase account. The second visit to the dealer was also futile because they told me upfront that there is a purchase limit for a debit card. Not until plan C to obtain a cashier's cheque at the cost of $8 or $10 (I forget), I could bring the car home. Thank god nobody was interested in that 12-year old Lexus during the time! I believe it is a fate for us to be together (my car is of different colour, a year older than my mum's) &#128522;.

Since you mentioned about bank accounts can be closed anytime.... Why don't supermarkets and post office accept credit card for the purchase of money orders?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Is cashier's cheque the king?


Used to be, it still somewhat is, but cashier checks can be faked.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Not until plan C to obtain a cashier's cheque at the cost of $8 or $10 (I forget),


they should have waived it for you, also your balances should have gotten you the premier which gives free cashier checks.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Since you mentioned about bank accounts can be closed anytime.... Why don't supermarkets and post office accept credit card for the purchase of money orders?


Because credit cards can also do charge back but more importantly cc transactions cost them x in swipe fee and x% of that amount swiped.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Dam i dont know then. I applied for paypal credit this year and got denied. Maybe i can have family member rent car out for me?


I've done that, just get added as an extra driver and pay them back


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Not at enterprise in indiana and kentucky you can't. Unless youre an instate resident.


I talked to my brother and sister-in-law at dinner tonight and asked them about this. Both, like me, having been using debit cards for 40+ years and never ever had a debit card turned away for being out-of-state. Are you sure you don't have a funny bank or something? There's got to be more to the story.

Now if the Enterprise just didn't take debit cards period that would be more understandable. Many rental car agencies require a major credit card.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

BigBadDriver said:


> Now, now, now: stop projecting. @W00dbutcher has no need for: airline tickets, hotel rooms, rental cars, signing a lease for an apartment, a home mortgage, etc. You can't do any of those things without a CC or credit history.
> 
> No big deal when you live in a cardboard box...


No cardboard box. Pay cash for everything. If I can't guess u didn't need it. House car motor home paid cash.

I have a credit history. You don't need a cc to have a credit history. I could walk in and buy a car with just a signature.....

Let your magic fingers search on how to get a motel without a credit card.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I talked to my brother and sister-in-law at dinner tonight and asked them about this. Both, like me, having been using debit cards for 40+ years and never ever had a debit card turned away for being out-of-state. Are you sure you don't have a funny bank or something? There's got to be more to the story.
> 
> Now if the Enterprise just didn't take debit cards period that would be more understandable. Many rental car agencies require a major credit card.


Dude I've inquired with two different enterprises. Please get on with this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Dude I've inquired with two different enterprises. Please get on with this.


Hi man.

One of my guiding principals is "Don't fall for the Hype"

If anyone has had any of the big rental companies rent to them with an ATM / Debit card that employee was breaking significant rules. Kat and I are not wrong. There are lots of franchises and of course employees make mistakes.

Time to take another tact. Have you followed my advise? Rent a Wreck might also have people who will rent to you. Check Turo or Driveshare for independent rentals.



Amos69 said:


> Hi man.
> 
> One of my guiding principals is "Don't fall for the Hype"
> 
> ...


Also does Goober or Gryft have rentals in your area? You (presumably) already have account history with them.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Hi man.
> 
> One of my guiding principals is "Don't fall for the Hype"
> 
> ...


I am in small town midwest right now so I am limited with options. Turo is too expensive in my area. The cheapest vehicle is $59/day. What the hell is Rent a Wreck? (Update) I just looked it up, the closest one if 200 plus miles away.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I am in small town midwest right now so I am limited with options. Turo is too expensive in my area. The cheapest vehicle is $59/day. What the hell is Rent a Wreck?


Google it and see if there is one in your area. Usually is a old Taurus or 90's era Truck, a 2001 Camery, etc It is a company that has franchises around that basically buy decent Auction cars and rents them out.

$59 a day isn't bad if you plan your usage needs to twice a week.

Or you could just go buy a car for 0 down.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> You can pay with a debit card, but you need a credit card to rent.


Nope. You can rent with a debit card.
Hertz example:

*Using Debit Cards to Qualify for a Rental*
At all Hertz locations, debit cards under a VISA, MasterCard and Discover logo which draw funds directly from the cardholder's account may be used at the outset of a rental to qualify for the rental where the following requirements are met:


at Hertz Airport locations, you will be required to provide proof of a return airline flight to coincide with the rental and present two (2) valid forms of identification;
at corporate-owned Hertz Local Edition locations, i.e., neighborhood locations that are located off airports, you will be required to provide a valid United States or foreign country-issued driver's license. Debit cards are not accepted at the outset of a rental to qualify for rentals in the New York Metropolitan Tri-State Area (NY, NJ, CT), areas of Hartford, CT, areas of Philadelphia, PA, areas of Boston, MA, areas of Manchester, NH, areas of Detroit, MI, areas of Baltimore, MD and Atlanta, GA. 



BigBadDriver said:


> If you don't have ONE credit card - then you made some really bad decisions for a very long time...


I've never had a credit card in my life. Doing fine, thank you.
If I want or need something, I buy it, paid in full.
My cardboard box is even a double wide.


BigBadDriver said:


> airline tickets, hotel rooms, rental cars, signing a lease for an apartment, a home mortgage, etc.
> You can't do any of those things without a CC or credit history.


You added 'credit history' qualifier, but yeah, don't need CC for all things you listed.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Nope. You can rent with a debit card.
> Hertz example:
> 
> *Using Debit Cards to Qualify for a Rental*
> ...


@BigBadDriver you just got owned bud


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Why am I not surprised
> 
> Here, look at some absolute unit cat photos so you'll feel at home


take your own advice?


ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> The bottom rung of comedy
> Ugh do better
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


at least I didn't get banned from reddit. &#128584;&#128584; and I rotate in bxn. some people seem to be online 24/7 with multiple screen names too. I guess internet is their life. they certainly would be the ones to celebrate milestones like &#129395;&#129395; x number of posts. even sadder when they have to delete it bc the number of posts probably surpass that too given previous deletes...whoops


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I talked to my brother and sister-in-law at dinner tonight and asked them about this. Both, like me, having been using debit cards for 40+ years and never ever had a debit card turned away for being out-of-state. Are you sure you don't have a funny bank or something? There's got to be more to the story.
> 
> Now if the Enterprise just didn't take debit cards period that would be more understandable. Many rental car agencies require a major credit card.


----------



## scatman (May 3, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Was rear ended by a pick up truck last night. I was goin 65 on cruise control, truck mustve been going close somewhere around 100. Rearended and side swiped me. Car rolled over once or twice and i spun off the road some how landing on all four wheels. Truck nowhere to be found after i kicked out window to get out of the car.
> Tried to rent a car earlier today and enterprise wont take out of state debit card. How do i get a credit card fast? I am renting a uhaul right now. $140 for two days -_-.


Dude, WTF are you doing? Do you have auto insurance?
You might have a six-figure claim but you're walking around like nothing happened!
No offense but that's pretty dumb.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> at least I didn't get banned from reddit. &#128584;&#128584; and I rotate in bxn. some people seem to be online 24/7 with multiple screen names too. I guess internet is their life. they certainly would be the ones to celebrate milestones like &#129395;&#129395; x number of posts. even sadder when they have to delete it bc the number of posts probably surpass that too given previous deletes...whoops


Oh come on.
Didn't you know averaging 25 posts a day, every day, for 14 months on UP.net is boast worthy.
Not to mention the additional reddit, facebook, twitter, etc posts.
Now, where can I find those boobs and skinny pants pics.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> @BigBadDriver you just got owned bud


I got owned because I have a credit card that allows me the choice to use ANY hotel, ANY car rental agency, etc. while a debit card holder has extremely limited choices and has to hope they find a place that will accept a debit card.

Yep. I got owned. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

BigBadDriver said:


> I got owned because I have a credit card that allows me the choice to use ANY hotel, ANY car rental agency, etc. while a debit card holder has extremely limited choices and has to hope they find a place that will accept a debit card.
> 
> Yep. I got owned. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Dude you're a tool to think that. Cc don't make you any better then anyone else. You obviously have no clue about working the system cause you use a credit card. Attacking any one who does not use a cc by (here's the key word JACKASS) by choice, makes you shallow and ignorant to financial workings. What are you going to do when you can't use cc..... Mr better then everyone else cause I have a cc.

Piss off if you think you're better. Your not.

That's the problem with the world today. They can get on the the damn internet and spout off without having any consequences of getting their ass beat because their mouth is writing checks they can't cash. You are perfect example all of the snowflakes today.

And the only thing I think you need credit card for nowadays from what I understand is animal p0rn! Them Taliban think them sheep are pretty good try them.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

With all the doubt being tossed out on this thread, I’m surprised nobody called Enterprise car rental in Florida to ask about out of state debit cards.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

See here's where knowledge of not have a credit card comes in....

For Enterprise all you need is a Florida State or whatever state dl you're renting from and a chipped debit card will get you in a vehicle.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Maybe i can have family member rent car out for me?


You could probably do that, then have them add you as an additional driver.

Additional driver may cost extra, although sometimes you can use a coupon code.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Dude you're a tool to think that. Cc don't make you any better then anyone else. You obviously have no clue about working the system cause you use a credit card. Attacking any one who does not use a cc by (here's the key word JACKASS) by choice, makes you shallow and ignorant to financial workings. What are you going to do when you can't use cc..... Mr better then everyone else cause I have a cc.
> 
> Piss off if you think you're better. Your not.
> 
> ...


This thread was created because the OP couldn't get a car with his debit card. If he had a credit card, he'd have no issue at all.

But he doesn't, and now he's spending time trying to find a solution.

Sounds like I hit a nerve with you.

Mission accomplished!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I just hate ignorant jackasses who judge people because they don't have what other people have.

I'll fight for what's right. What you said about the cardboard box was doing nothing but show how muck of a jackass you really are.

Try educating your stop little bit before you run your mouth.... Jackass




BigBadDriver said:


> This thread was created because the OP couldn't get a car with his debit card. If he had a credit card, he'd have no issue at all.
> 
> But he doesn't, and now he's spending time trying to find a solution.
> 
> ...


Also..... Goto BBVA and sign up for an account... You get a chipped card. For those who have questionable credit history. I send allot of people that way who do not have a debit card with a chip.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Was rear ended by a pick up truck last night. I was goin 65 on cruise control, truck mustve been going close somewhere around 100. Rearended and side swiped me. Car rolled over once or twice and i spun off the road some how landing on all four wheels. Truck nowhere to be found after i kicked out window to get out of the car.
> 
> Tried to rent a car earlier today and enterprise wont take out of state debit card. How do i get a credit card fast? I am renting a uhaul right now. $140 for two days -_-.


Open an account locally with a national bank. The bank will print the debit card before you leave the building.



Diamondraider said:


> Open an account locally with a national bank. The bank will print the debit card before you leave the building.


National banks will let you change your "local branch" so when you move you notify them.



Diamondraider said:


> Open an account locally with a national bank. The bank will print the debit card before you leave the building.
> 
> 
> National banks will let you change your "local branch" so when you move you notify them.


Here in MA, many regional banks print debit cards at the branch also.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> I got owned because I have a credit card that allows me the choice to use ANY hotel, ANY car rental agency, etc. while a debit card holder has extremely limited choices and has to hope they find a place that will accept a debit card.
> 
> Yep. I got owned. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Lmao you have to be trolling. What are you gonna brag about next, your unfinanced apartment and water bed? lmfao


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Lmao you have to be trolling. What are you gonna brag about next, your unfinanced apartment and water bed? lmfao


You flipped over two or three times, kicked out the window and just walked away.

And I'm trolling???



W00dbutcher said:


> I just hate ignorant jackasses who judge people because they don't have what other people have.
> 
> I'll fight for what's right. What you said about the cardboard box was doing nothing but show how muck of a jackass you really are.
> 
> Try educating your stop little bit before you run your mouth.... Jackass


My, my, my. Soy Boy has his panties in a bunch. You go girl!!!


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

scatman said:


> Dude, WTF are you doing? Do you have auto insurance?
> You might have a six-figure claim but you're walking around like nothing happened!
> No offense but that's pretty dumb.


Who tf said I didn't have auto insurance? came on here asking about debit card payment troubles dumb ****


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe I’m the exception, but I can’t see how this problem came up.
Uber requires comprehensive insurance. When I had my accident— my fault — my insurance provided a rental car during the repair. 
I would expect any comprehensive policy to cover a rental. Doesn’t yours? If not, change insurance provider.
Don’t have comprehensive coverage? I don’t see how you’re driving Uber. In any event, reconsider your coverage choices.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Maybe I'm the exception, but I can't see how this problem came up.
> Uber requires comprehensive insurance. When I had my accident- my fault - my insurance provided a rental car during the repair.
> I would expect any comprehensive policy to cover a rental. Doesn't yours? If not, change insurance provider.
> Don't have comprehensive coverage? I don't see how you're driving Uber. In any event, reconsider your coverage choices.


OMFG WHO TF SAID ANYTHING ABOUT DRIVING UBER. REREAD THE THREAD


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

2JoshH said:


> you lead an exciting life Action Jackson
> 
> 100mph truck impact, Flipping cars, kicking out windows
> U mention once you were held at gun point and car stolen.
> ...


Some markets are rougher than others....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You can't fix stupid. But you can educate yourself if you're ignorant.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

One need not say anything about driving Uber. It’s a fair presumption: if you post here, you drive rideshare. Both Lyft and Uber require drivers to carry comprehensive insurance on their cars — in addition to whatever insurance they provide when you’re actually driving for them.
Some random driver, without an interest in rideshare posting a general car rental question here? Possible, but not likely.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> One need not say anything about driving Uber. It's a fair presumption: if you post here, you drive rideshare. Both Lyft and Uber require drivers to carry comprehensive insurance on their cars - in addition to whatever insurance they provide when you're actually driving for them.
> Some random driver, without an interest in rideshare posting a general car rental question here? Possible, but not likely.


Actually, they DON'T require C&C on your personal.... they just won't cover damage to your car because their insurance only covers C&C to your personal limits.

They LIKE when you don't have C&C (in states that allow them to get away with this crap) because it saves them money in the long run.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> OMFG WHO TF SAID ANYTHING ABOUT DRIVING UBER. REREAD THE THREAD


I've never seen anyone attract Trolls like you, Man. LOL

You can try Dollar if they're in your area.

https://www.dollar.com/Car_Rental_Information/Main/Renting_a_Car_without_a_Credit_Card.aspx
BTW, aren't you the guy that killed all those drug dealers in Texas back in the 80's.










Anyway, I hope your neck is feeling better. If it doesn't, please get yourself checked out. Sometimes injuries start out small but grow worse without treatment.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/what-if-my-accident-injuries-dont-show-up-right-away.html


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I've never seen anyone attract Trolls like you, Man. LOL
> 
> You can try Dollar if they're in your area.
> 
> ...


No SH IT man, this cat attracts trolls like I joust them.

I might have to start following him.

No country for old men is a great movie!


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I've never seen anyone attract Trolls like you, Man. LOL
> 
> You can try Dollar if they're in your area.
> 
> ...


My mom said the same thing about my beck feeling worse in a couple days. I didn't believe her because I'm so mucho. However, she was right lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ve rented cars in... I don’t even know how many countries, in 4 continents. (I honestly don’t know how many countries I’ve been in, with Europe there hasn’t been border crossings between many of them for years

debit cards don’t cut it, need a credit card..

Now the hotels are a different situation.

If they have a desk you walk up to, you need a credit card.

If they have a hole in bullet proof glass you stick $60 through to pay for a night, your probably fine with a debit card.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Both Lyft and Uber require drivers to carry comprehensive insurance on their cars


Not true.

Along with the Rental car companies and hotels requiring credit cards, there sure is a lot of bad info in the thread.

Wow.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If they have a hole in bullet proof glass you leave and go to a different hotel.


FIFY


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This one time i didn't realize i had been shot until i passed out.
> 
> Adrenalin can hide injuries.


A buddy of mine who was a cop since high school . . . didnt realize he had been shot in the leg . . .
Till retirement.
20 years after he had been shot.

Had a pain in his leg that reoccured from time to time. Went see a Dr.
X ray turned up a bullet.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> A buddy of mine who was a cop since high school . . . didnt realize he had been shot in the leg . . .
> Till retirement.
> 20 years after he had been shot.
> 
> ...


He was a 17 yo police officer?

I feel ya but........................................


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> A buddy of mine who was a cop since high school . . . didnt realize he had been shot in the leg . . .
> Till retirement.
> 20 years after he had been shot.
> 
> ...


I used to work in Emergency Rooms and one time the paramedics brought in a middle age taxi driver, unconscious and sinking fast. No obvious sign of trauma, so we start various protocols; heart attack, drug overdose, diabetes. No improvement, then no pulse and we start CPR, a few minutes into CPR someone notices blood coming out a tiny hole on the right side of her chest, turned out to be gunshot wound from a 22, she didn't make it.
We learned later a passenger leaned over the front seat and shot her in the ribs.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Dam i dont know then. I applied for paypal credit this year and got denied. Maybe i can have family member rent car out for me?


I work for Enterprise. If you have a family member rent a car in their name, make sure that they put you down on the contract as a driver, and also you'll want to purchase the damage waiver insurance. If you don't do either one of these things, your relative will be 100% on the hook for any damage -- even a rock chip on the windshield -- that occurs while the car is in your possession.

Enterprise wouldn't accept a debit card, because that is insufficient collateral for covering damage to a vehicle.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I work for Enterprise.
> Enterprise wouldn't accept a debit card, because that is insufficient collateral for covering damage to a vehicle.


I thought so long as the customer buys full insurance it doesn't matter if its bought with a debit card or a credit card.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I thought so long as the customer buys full insurance it doesn't matter if its bought with a debit card or a credit card.


If the OP was declining Enterprise's damage waiver, that might partially explain why they wouldn't accept his debit card. However, there are other issues outside of vehicle damage that can add to your final rental bill. For example, if you don't return the car with the correct fuel level, they bill you additionally for replacing that fuel, and it's not cheap. Also, if you lose a key (they normally give you two sets upon renting) the recovery charge is $200+ to make restitution. Then there's a detail fee if you decide to smoke in the vehicle, which is prohibited. That's another $200 they can tack on to your bill.

If you rent a car, you could return it spotless and without a scratch, but still get billed $450 or more if you lost a key, smoked in it, and didn't fill the gas tank back up to its pre-rental level. It's like "incidentals" in a hotel room. You raid the mini bar, you rent movies on the TV. The hotel needs a credit card to recoup those losses.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Smells like the story of a troll.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm no expert on car crashes, but it doesn't look to me like that little white car rolled over. Not even once, much less more than once.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

OP is a story teller, none of this happened. he just shows up from time to time with a story that tops the one prior...


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> OP is a story teller, none of this happened. he just shows up from time to time with a story that tops the one prior...


and you sir are dumb af


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

$20 a day

and I'll need to hold some ID


----------

